# time capsule et freebox revolution



## natbal (31 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,
Je suis actuellement équipée d'une time capsule reliée à une live box dont j'ai déconnecté le wifi,afin  de créer un réseau Apple Network.
Je viens de recevoir une FreeBox dont les fonctionnalités permettent, semble t-il, de créer le même type d'environnement qu'avec la Time capsule.
Je lis sur les forums que le wifi emit par la time capsule est plus puissant que celui émit par la freebox.
J'ai donc quelques questions à l'attention de ceux qui serait dans ce type de configuration et aurais déjà expérimenter l'installation:
Si je déconnecte la fonction wifi de la freebox, est-ce que je perd d'autres fonctionnalités (tv par exemple) et y-a-t-il moyen via paramétrage d'y remedier?
Ou vaut t-il mieux abandonner la fonction borne d'accès de la time capsule et ne s'en servir qu'en disque de sauvegarde et créer un réseau via le freebox?
Merci de partager avec moi vos expériences dans ce domaine.


----------



## ninours (1 Février 2012)

natbal a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je suis actuellement équipée d'une time capsule reliée à une live box dont j'ai déconnecté le wifi,afin  de créer un réseau Apple Network.
> Je viens de recevoir une FreeBox dont les fonctionnalités permettent, semble t-il, de créer le même type d'environnement qu'avec la Time capsule.
> Je lis sur les forums que le wifi emit par la time capsule est plus puissant que celui émit par la freebox.
> ...



je pense que ceci te sera utile
jai une freebox V4 ( autrement dit de la me%2"1@  en barre) et le wifi de la timecapule est bien plus puissant

http://www.iquid.fr/astuces/tutoriel-configurer-time-capsule-pour-freebox-tv/


----------



## Alain55 (2 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour, je réactive un peu ce fil, car je viens de passer chez Free, je possède maintenant la freebox revolution et une time capsule.
1: Time machine ne sauvegarde plus rien car ne voit plus le disque de la time machine, alors qu'il apparait sur le bureau. :hein:
la time capsule n'est pas reliée par éthernet à l'iMac mais à la box, donc je m'attendais à ce que les sauvegardes passent par le wifi. Ce ne semble pas le cas.puisqu'il n'y a plus aucune sauvegarde. (signal wifi trop faible à 2 m de distance ? )
2: L'on me dit que le wifi de la revolution est équivalent à celui de la time capsule 3 go. Voire meilleur. Qu'en est il vraiment ? Avant, avec une neuf box je visionnais sans problème la TV sur un iPad or là le débit semble moindre en passant par le wifi de la freebox. 
-option 1 = la ligne free est moins bonne que la précédente chez SFR9
-option 2 = le wifi est meilleur sur la time capsule mais n'ai pas réussi à paramétrer correctement. mode routeur ? :rose:

J'avoue que j'apprécierai volontiers une petite aide


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

 pour le point 1, as-tu re-désigné le disque à Time Machine : ouvrir les préférences Time Machine, et faire "choisir un disque".


----------



## Alain55 (3 Novembre 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> pour le point 1, as-tu re-désigné le disque à Time Machine : ouvrir les préférences Time Machine, et faire "choisir un disque".



Oui, j'en suis au 3ème appel à l'applecare et je suis perplexe 
après bien des manips il semble que je dois passer obligatoirement par le wifi (mon réseau perso airport) pour accéder a Internet et permettre les sauvegardes time machine. 
plus de connexion ethernet, et du coup tout est d'une lenteur incroyable. 

L'on m'xplique que c'est à cause des DNS de free ???? Si c'est vraiment le cas, je les quitte illico. 
Je me renseigne et change les DNS de 8.8.8.8 DNS Google je passe à 217.27.40.240 de chez free dans les reglages airport. Peu d'amélioration. :hein:

Ne me dites pas que c'est toujours comme ça chez free ?!


----------



## Alain55 (19 Novembre 2012)

Il me suffisait de changer de canal pour le wifi, il y avait beaucoup trop de monde qui utilisait le canal par défaut. Merci à Renaud31 de s'être intéressé à mon problème.
Et surtout le service technique de chez Free qui m'a tout de suite orienté vers le reglage du canal, ainsi que les advisors (?) de l'AppleCare de niveaux 2 qui ont quand m^me planché plus de 4 heures pour paramétrer correctement la time capsule.


----------



## nemrod (10 Décembre 2012)

Bonsoir,

Je profite de ce post , pouvez-vous nous dire si une TC de dernière génération apporte un plus au WiFi par rapport à la Freebox révolution ?

Merci d'avance.


----------

